# Cummins diesels



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

lets see them or hear some stories......


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Lets see...

I pulled out a 3 foot concrete pillar that was 12 feet in the ground with my Cummins....bent the hell out of the receiver but its my dad's so I don't are

Pulled a grand am out of a ravine off the side of a road in 2 wheel drive, didn't even have to touch the accelerator.....in first gear. Women drivers ya know........

Had a pretty good size load I was pulling and got beside a Ferd powerjoke pulling an aluminum stock trailer......smoked him going up a hill.

Trying to get the three point arms to slide out of the sleeve on my tractor.....hooked it up with a log chain and yanked on it.....got it to move a good foot.....that is with the tractor in gear turned off....the front end was also going 6 inches off the ground.

I'm sure there's stories out there to top mine.....can't wait to read em.......pics are always nice too


----------



## db27 (May 25, 2006)

*cummins*

.Bought a 96 cummins 4 years ago all worn out with 200k miles and even that was a good dependable truck, traded it at 250k for my 06 and it is even better in most ways. Better steering,tranny,no vacum central axle disconect for 4x4,quieter cab,no water leaks,better brakes,but lots of plastic like all new ones have in interior and a few grease fittings as a bonus all for under 40000 $ what a country


----------



## AESC (Nov 30, 2007)

I just sold my 04 quad HO cummins 305/555 auto 4x4 with 33 inch tires, custom exhaust. cold air intake, edge with attitude. same as a friend of mine and his pulled almost 700tq at the rear wheels.
when i was selling the truck and the guy was test driving it. (his current truck was a power stroke) i put the setting on stock. and he loved the power. i told him to just wait. we set the power to drive (3) and gave it some gas and you could really tell the extra power. he said holly S#$% that is fast. and then i hit Extreme (5) and he said i am now a cummins guy. and he bought it that same day. He passed me the other day and waved and shot smoke all over me as my chevy454 could not keep up. damn.

I never took it to the track but i could keep up with my bros 04 mustang gt. i never passed him. he has some toys of his own but i would always catch up around 45-55 and be neck and neck untill the speed got 100+ as my tires and myself did not want to get much faster. I backed down. but my brother was shocked at what this heavy truck could do. i know i could easly take a stock mustang gt auto. and maybe a stick. my bros was a stick

smoked(both in speed and smoke) a eclipse one day some young punk was reving his engine so i smoked him bad. as soon as the lilght turned green he spun his tires got a one car lead and i changed my power setting from drive to extreme(5) and i blew him away when i hit 45mph with tons of smoke shooting out the side right into this car..dont leave your windows down next to a diesel is his lesson for the day.

I also smoked a power stroke one day. brand new 08 250 crew cab black with chrome. looked very sweet. mine was also black and chrome. this summer. his turbos sounded sweet i nodded that i liked his truck he for some reason he hit the throttle with mild smoke comming from his truck as i then came on with a super black cloud and left him choking on my dust(smoke) hahaha.

It pulled my 10K 24foot enclosed car trailer easly. and averaged 11mpg. it would have to downshift in the hills but i never got over 210 degrees. and my egts peaked at 1200 in the steep inclines. i kept the power setting in drive.(3) best diesel i have ever owned. i have driven the chevy 6.5 and older cummins and powerstrokes for work. each pulled well but i just loved the power of the cummins. no wonder ford has this engine as an option in its medium duty trucks. medium duty engine in a light truck = best diesel engine out there. now if we could just get a better trans.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Eat your heart out!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I want my stacks already


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

nice trucks


what kind of stacks are you wanting?


----------



## slapshotmike24 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Here's the new truck...*

02 Ram 2500 Cummins... Old picture... didn't even have the rig on it yet. Still have yet to finish the lift kit for the rear... Ah the list goes on... Did just get a powerpuck for it... Spent the day pulling cars out of ditches... Guess some people just aren't meant for the snow... As for the stories: The other night I was towing the skidsteer and I lined up at a stoplight next to my dad hauling a load of concrete in the dump trailer.... Well all I have to say is he had trouble keeping up with me in his 05 Ram 2500 cummins, all stock. I think I even had more weight behind my truck... That powerpuck tuner was worth the $160. Even layed some soot.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

TEX;447395 said:


> nice trucks
> 
> what kind of stacks are you wanting?


i am going with a smarty need to push some snow first so it pays for it


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Here is a picture of my junk. It has a whole load of parts such as 5" exhaust, ATS manifold, PacBrake, gauges, AFE intake, BullyDog PowerPup, yada, yada, yada, yada. I have 78k on it and have replaced the entire front end and fuel pump (upgraded to a FASS 150) this year. I hope that next year, I can put a built tranny in it.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

BlueRam2500;447965 said:


> Here is a picture of my junk. It has a whole load of parts such as 5" exhaust, ATS manifold, PacBrake, gauges, AFE intake, BullyDog PowerPup, yada, yada, yada, yada. I have 78k on it and have replaced the entire front end and fuel pump (upgraded to a FASS 150) this year. I hope that next year, I can put a built tranny in it.


nice rig thats my next one

how do u like the fass ? wuts your reading at idle and partial throttle on the fuel pressure gauge


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*Beastor Love SNOW*

2001 CTD Sport, Leather, Loaded, Toyo Tires, Hypertech Chip, Western Plow, Western Tornado Sander, Back up lights, Dash mounted everything.

320 000kms, All Plowing, All towing, Transmission service every year, NEVER REBUILT!!!
No one else drives this truck.

Had an argument with a small brown cement pole (as you can see it won)

Matching 1999, Twin to the 2001 no leather

2003 Same - Go to bank and go to meeting truck. 

I once was towing a 24 car trailer, with my dads 68 gtx in it taking it to storage in the snow, we got to a spot that was drifted so dad had the plow on just incase, we plowing a path with the trailer on to get it into its spot.

Only thing with these cummins are the front is so heavy you gotta have 4x4 I drove a 2 Wheel drive once and it was a bit wet out, well there is so much torque you could just spin spin going up a slight incline. I want to try one with a jake brake, BRRRR BRRRRR move chevy


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a 95gph FASS on mine. I love it. Better throttle response and more reliable than stock pump. I don't have gauges, so I dont know what my fuel pressure is.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

AESC - what flares do you have on your truck. I want some for my Red 2003. I love those! Hook me up with an online connection or the brand name. Thanks


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

great trucks everyone lets ceep them coming. ill have some of mine soon.

blk90s13- are you getting a smarty or the smarty jr?


----------



## AESC (Nov 30, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;448056 said:


> AESC - what flares do you have on your truck. I want some for my Red 2003. I love those! Hook me up with an online connection or the brand name. Thanks


I got those from summit racing. I had to wait a few days for them to come in when i ordered them. I love that place was there yesterday. only 10 minutes away. I left mine the stock black. i also hit my garage door and just sanded the marks out and looked good as new. My friend also had his painted to match his truck. the holes did not match perfect so i got self tapping screws and it looked much better than trying to match up the holes.

http://store.summitracing.com/partd...907801+4294924385+4294919734+115&autoview=sku.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

TEX;448097 said:


> great trucks everyone lets ceep them coming. ill have some of mine soon.
> 
> blk90s13- are you getting a smarty or the smarty jr?


the JR is only for 03-07

http://www.dieselpowerproducts.com/Dodge_Smarty.php


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Got my '96 12V with 158K on it and just turned 180K today. Wouldn't trade for a new one, hell, wouldn't trade it for 2 new ones. New 450HP Val Air clutch, dropped in a #0 Torque Plate now I'm planning on just disconnecting the AFC altogethor when it warms up a bit. Love the 12V diesel rattle with the straight pipes and K&N on the turbo. Neighbors tell me they can hear me coming from around 1/4 mile away. And the 20 MPG doesn't hurt either


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I don't have a FP gauge either, but I do know that the FASS pump is so much better than stock. Truck seems to get up and go a little better now.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

heres a lil snow run for ya


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

I Seen One Pass By ....i Was Goin 88m.p.h.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;448032 said:


> 2001 CTD Sport, Leather, Loaded, Toyo Tires, Hypertech Chip, Western Plow, Western Tornado Sander, Back up lights, Dash mounted everything.
> 
> 320 000kms, All Plowing, All towing, Transmission service every year, NEVER REBUILT!!!
> No one else drives this truck.
> ...


When you load up that Tornado, Does it pull a wheelie? LOL


----------



## jonw440 (Dec 26, 2002)

Heres mine the day I brought my Boss home.


I have LineX bed liner, Truxedo bed cover, Autometer Pyro,tranny temp and boost gauges, Quadzilla standard box (30,60 100hp) just ordered Mopar winter front.
I am getting 17 MPG. I removed the silencer ring and gutted the intake so the turbo really whistles now!
I want to add 6" stacks next summer.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

some nice trucks.


----------

